# Fort Morgan to Perdido



## buckettruck (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone ever made a run from Fort Morgan / Mobile bay along the intracoastal to Perdido? We're staying on Fort Morgan in a week and were considering that trip in a bay boat and wanted to know if anyone had ever made that trek and what to expect. Thanks for any info!


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Pretty straight forward. Follow the channel markers and you’ll be fine. My only laughable warning is that the big sportys don’t check up when in the intercoastal and throw a gnarly wake. Lol


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Plenty of times. Keep you eyes open for crab traps in oyster bay, follow the markers and your fine.


----------



## buckettruck (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks! Roughly how long does it take once you get to the canal from the bay?


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

It depends on how fast you want to go. There are a few no wake zones depending on how far you want to go towards Perdido. Realistically, not long.


----------



## buckettruck (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks! Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Stay in side the channel markers, especially around Bear point. There are some shallow waters in that area.


----------

